# dust bath?



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

i want to get my roborovski dwarf hamster a little dust bath for xmas (sad i know but i always get him a little something) however i can only seem to find the dust/sand for chinchillas, is this suitable for a dwarf hamster or does it need to be specifically for dwarf hamsters?


----------



## laststar89 (Jun 15, 2009)

avoid dust but sand is ok. i use bird cage sand.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Aww its not sad lol I was going to get my hammies a little something for christmas but I have spent so much on them recently that I don't think I can afford it now!!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Wilko's sell bird sand for 59p a bag and that is what I use. My hammies love it. My robo's used to adore it!!


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

i would get some bird/cchinchilla SAND not dust and then place it in a large food bowl or chinese style container (any plastic pot that they can get in and out of)  sure he will love it my dwarfs certainally do !


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

I put mine in a hamster toilet so they can roll around in it and use it as a toilet so its easier to clean them out


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I buy Chinchilla sand, and they love it.


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> I buy Chinchilla sand, and they love it.


me too and i have that sand bath in yellow


----------

